# What fish tanks are good for bettas



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi! :wave: I was wondering what type of fish tanks are good for Betta fish. I also want to know the price. I also just want to know tanks that hold 2.5-5 gallons. I'm upgrading little by little Lol :redyay: :blueyay: :greenyay: 
thanks!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm contemplating buying this awesome five gallon for new betta C:


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay! Thanks!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I bought a ten-gallon tank for my betta. It was only about twelve dollars (plus tax). However, it was _just_ the tank. So, I also had to buy the decorations, substrate, thermometers, filter, lid, lightbulbs for the lid, and heater, separately.. Plus, I had to get a stand for the aquarium, and I bought a lot of other things.. So, it was all pretty expensive. The tank itself was fairly reasonable, though. =]


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Comet1993 said:


> I bought a ten-gallon tank for my betta. It was only about twelve dollars (plus tax). However, it was _just_ the tank. So, I also had to buy the decorations, substrate, thermometers, filter, lid, lightbulbs for the lid, and heater, separately.. Plus, I had to get a stand for the aquarium, and I bought a lot of other things.. So, it was all pretty expensive. The tank itself was fairly reasonable, though. =]


Wow! Really? That's perfect! Because I have 20 I'm saving for a fish tank. Can you tell me where you got it and if it has a website can you show me the link?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Walmart!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got it at my local Walmart. Here's the link:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Regent-10-Gallon-Aquarium-1-ct/10312733
A few people mentioned some leaking on the reviews. :/ I've never had that problem. I'm not sure what they were using to hold it.. Walmart also has a stand for aquariums that I bought. The surface of it is a little big, so I centered the aquarium on it. It was quite easy to assemble, though, and it even has a little shelf for storage below. I use it for my aquarium supplies. =] One thing I love about the tank is that it is _just_ the tank. So, you can decorate it as you wish, and it doesn't come with a too-powerful or too-weak heater or filter; you get to choose your own. I love the tank, and the stand is great, too!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

oops i mean $20. but also those tanks are great! thanks!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is my bettas home. It's made for bettas, and it's cheap.  It works great, and you can hang it up on the wall!! It comes with a snazzy background as well.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

usually I'd say mr jingles house is way to small, but he must be happy cuz thats a pretty good sized bubblenest


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That tank is half a gallon, much too small. Bubblenests *DO NOT* mean happiness. OP, _please_ get a tank larger than 2 gallons for your betta. The bigger the better.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> That tank is half a gallon, much too small. Bubblenests *DO NOT* mean happiness. OP, _please_ get a tank larger than 2 gallons for your betta. The bigger the better.


yeah mines is 1/2 gallon so thats why im upgrading.


----------



## BettaFreakMink (Jul 19, 2011)

I've written something and erased it 5 times now, but this is just too delicate a subject for me to really post on. Wish you luck finding a good tank though!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am always getting told that my tank is TOO SMALL, well I like it. It's big enough for a betta, and bettas are small little fish, and I DON'T think that they should get a HUGE tank. It's a pain to clean. I want to keep it simple. I can't afford a tank and I have no place to put it! Mr. Jingles likes his home, and that's all that matters! And yes, bubblenests should how happy your betta is! I'm sorry, I'm sick of people telling me that it's too small because it's big enough for me.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just wanted to mention that the bigger a tank, the easier it is to clean because you don't have to clean it as often as you would a small one. And bubblenests are a sign of breeding readiness.. Even bettas in cups build them. How you want to keep your betta is up to you, I just want to put these points out there.


----------



## Zenbetta (Jun 30, 2011)

Correction, Bettas are NOT small little fish! Look how long there fins and tails are, there fins and tails alone are twice the size of a 1.5 inch neon! Also, the only thing I have left to say is that your tank should not be based on your happiness but the happiness of your betta after all he has to live in it, not you.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

well i upgraded to a 10 gallon (lol) and my betta is the king of the tank! well litterally because hes the only one in the tank...


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha Starbetta and Everythingnice, we're not trying to be mean, but to ensure your betta lives a long, happy life! Bettas like space to swim around in and claim their own territory, even if they are small. Take tetras for example, they're relatively fast and active fish, so its best to have ten gallons because they need a lot of room to swim around in. 
I believe you got something like this: 
At Petco they're 12.99








And here's a 1 gallon kit, which is better:
This is at Petsmart, for only 11.99. *Its cheaper!*








Again, we're not trying to be mean or anything, but the reason everyone's telling you it's too small is because* its true*. We're trying to help out, and Mr. Jingles would be happier if you made the right decision. You say you have no room, but this can be a corner tank, and fit into small spaces. 1 gallon is the minimum, so at least provide this for your pet!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

well i didnt get that i got a $29.99 10 gallon tank with the lid and filter. also i got it at petland discounts. that was quite a discount huh? lol


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh haha I was talking to EverythingNice55 on their 1/2 gallon tank. And I got my ten gallon with the whole deal for 30$ too! But at Walmart!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> Oh haha I was talking to EverythingNice55 on their 1/2 gallon tank. And I got my ten gallon with the whole deal for 30$ too! But at Walmart!


Oh Okay! Cool!


----------

